# Bentley Price



## ThePurpleOne (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys, what was the retail of this Bentley when it came out?


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

about 40 VW's


----------



## MikeArtz614 (Aug 6, 2009)

lol ^


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

hahaha... A fair price for that one would be about 75k... new they are like double that! used 2008 audi a6 quattro for sale in portland oregon


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

R_Way said:


> hahaha... A fair price for that one would be about 75k... new they are like double that!


MSRP is $190k for the Bently GT


----------



## drisco20 (May 15, 2011)

unbelievable, my GTI's way more fun anyways


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

*Bentley CGT original price*



ThePurpleOne said:


> Hey guys, what was the retail of this Bentley when it came out?


$149,990USD was the 2004 MSRP.


----------

